# Hiding in a dirt field with blinds!!!! Need help ASAP!!!!



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright fellas we got this predicament....field with 300 honkers in it...dirt field absolutly no stubble....best ways to hide blinds?!?? Help me out fellas!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

mud the blinds but don't knock any of it off.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Dig em down about six inches, or however much you want to dig. Then put some dekes up tight to you blinds, preferably some sentry types. they will break you up. Do the mudding also, bring a jug of water and a pail for making mud. Bring a wide paintbrush or a broom for putting the mud on. Don't miss.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree with everything, just wanted to ad, look for low spots in the field that are close to where the geese. Try to use these to help hide in


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

The best way i have found if you can not dig down is to bring water and a 5 gallon bucket. Take the water and fill the bucket up 1/3 or 1/2 way and put a bit of dirt in it to get it dark. Then take a brush and brush the water on the blinds, then take the dirt from the field and throw it on and the dirt will stick. Stick the blinds side by side with the sun either directly behind you or even though its not fun directly in from of you just to minimize on shadows get decoys around the blinds and in between. Its not perfect but i hate diggin blinds in when you can not put stubble around them because if you put the dirt back in around the blinds its heavy and it sucks.

In the picture below we did have a little bit of stubble to use but we barely used any you can tell by the top of the blind that you can see how well it matched the field. Even though mudding the blinds before would work its best to use the mud/dirt from the field you will be in.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

dig a hole.. light a fire.....spread the ashes from that fire around the hole and when the geese fly over shootem in the ash hole! :lol:

actually everyone wear black, dig a hole to lay in. put the decoys around you and shoot the crap out of them. should be fine. you dont always need layout blinds. heck you could even use black landscaping tarp to layon or cover you


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

if u have more than one blind an one is only a junker just spray paint it black an always us that one for those conditions


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm actually considering gettin some of that textured spray paint that looks like stone and spraying a black sheet to make the blind look like a rock. A few weeks around the edge should complete the image to look like just another big rock in the field..


----------

